# To slick or not to slick?



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

I checked out a couple of links posted here about grooming. Some say use a slicker brush and others say to just use the regular grooming brush. Ive been using a slicker and I am afraid i may be damaging my dogs hair. I notice her hair is uneven and not consistent in texture throughout. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just posted to you on the cotton vs. silky thread. I would never ever use a slicker brush on Havs EXCEPT for the feet where I've heard it can give a nice fluff or if you're leaving your Hav with short hair. Otherwise, you're going to end up in a world of trouble when all the hair that you're pulling out grows back in and mats up a storm with the longer hair. A pin brush works great.

I did want to add re: texture... my Kubrick has some silky areas and some more cottony (he's not pure cotton anywhere, though) and that's normal. Some are pure silk and some are pure cotton and others are in between. Havs are very different in that respect!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy's back end is cottony and the rest of him is silky, Scooter is a frizz ball! 

I've been using a slicker but I won't anymore. I need to buy a good pin brush so I hope there's a CC rep at Nationals so I can see the brushes. Then I'll ask one of you peeps who knows which one I should buy! :wink:


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

how long do you think it will take for her coat to grow out nicely again? Her coat is about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long right now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was a nice 3 inches around 7 1/2 mo. old.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Since I keep my guys so short, I use the slicker brush just to break things up, especially the paws. I then go deep with a metal comb. When Scudder was in full coat, I used the CC brush and Mason Pearson. I don't like those brushes for the shorter coat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is in full coat. I only use a slicker on his feet after his bath & dry, (following Dale/Cicero's tip.) A slicker pulls too much hair out of the rest of him. I use a CC brush and comb. If you search "grooming tools" and such you'll find exact information and even some pictures on what different people use.

I don't know anything about how fast it grows in the first place after having been shaved.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I opt not to use a slicker. I went to the grooming seminar at the National in Denver in 2008 where they talked about slickers - that they are fine as long as you know how to use it "properly". Even after the live demo, I couldn't really figure out how to use it properly, so, I decided not to risk damaging the coat.

Also, the ends of the pins on the slicker are SO sharp. Ouch!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's coat grows quickly. A year ago she was cut into a puppy cut of 1/2" in length. Before I trimmed her again this past May, her coat was nearly 5" long. So, in 11 mos. time it had grown 4.5 inches.

I only use the slicker on her feet, mostly after her bath when trying to get them dry.


----------

